
Europe Complains: SpaceX Rocket Prices Are Too Cheap to Beat - pooya13
https://www.fool.com/investing/2018/06/02/europe-complains-spacex-rocket-prices-are-too-chea.aspx
======
perl4ever
That article seems odd...almost like it's trying to "damn with faint praise".
It dances around what would seem to be the core point in defense of SpaceX,
that they have a lower "government surcharge" than their competitors. If
that's true, it makes the claims of subsidy ridiculous, and yet why would this
article avoid saying it plainly?

